# Is this normal



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

thunbelina with in the past few days has changed completely. She's now nipped me twice and she clenching into blankets for dear life (as shown in pictures). I've had her two weeks now and I've done bonding almost every day. Normal I take her out he stays balled out her down in bed with me; she runs and burrows. I'm able to place a hand and have her give likes then she runs off. But as of yesterday she billies me for the first time ever, and she was clenching on to a blanket and did the same thing again today


What should I do I want her comfortable not stressed or anything. 

Any advice can helP


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She may be continuing to try biting since you put her down the first time - don't put her down and just keep holding her. The temperament could be a result of feeling better or it could be due to associating you with getting medication & treatments. It's hard to tell, and unfortunately there may not be a definite way to fix it other than continuing to hold her each night for bonding time, keeping your fingers away from her for now, and try to reward good behavior while ignoring the bad. If you think she might still be in pain, consult your vet on whether she may need more painkillers. I don't think that would be my first guess as to the cause, but it could be possible, I suppose.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Or could it be because o my nails. I just got then filled in tuesday to a green color?. I normal have gel tips. But when I put down my hand she just went and nibbled the nail


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhh, I didn't think to ask about other environmental factors. That could very well be the cause too! She may not like the smell from your nails.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Ahhh, I didn't think to ask about other environmental factors. That could very well be the cause too! She may not like the smell from your nails.


That's the thing their should be no smell anymore.. I mean when I got here I had my nails done also.. That's why I'm wondering. The other polish was color changing.. This gel polish is a shiner green.. Tuesday I came home after getting them done, took her out and nothing daddy came home after work. I picked her up nothing. Last night was the first time she nipped as I posted then today two time.. But the second time I saw her get the nail..

If it is the nail should I have them taken off?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You don't notice any smell, but hedgie noses are a lot more sensitive, and your nails are right next to her face when you pick her up. It could be her reacting to the color as well, but I'm not sure how well hedgehogs can see color and their eyesight is pretty poor in general...typically they react to smells.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

So then should I have removed? Or just not handle her with out her blanket till a few days pass


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's up to you. You could stick with handling her with a blanket for a couple days and see if she gets used to it and calms down or if the smell wears off more so that she calms down. Or if maybe it's completely unrelated and she calms down anyway. :lol: But if you're concerned about it and want to rule out the nails as a possibility, then getting them removed is an option too.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Kelsey what would I do with out you! You make being a Hedgie momma so much easier, maybe I'll give it a few days and see. But if she angry over color can say I blame her lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Good luck! Hedgies can be pretty particular about things. I'm sure I've read of at least one other person whose hedgehog thoroughly disapproved of her fake nails and attacked them.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

If only thumbelina could speak!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no expertise in the care of hedgies. However, I have been following your posts and your blog and I just wanted to say that I think little Thumbellina is absolutely adorable. Also, I think it is wonderful that you are providing her with such love and physical care.


----------



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you so much yes I'm updating her blog now she had an exciting new entry for you all


----------

